# Badgers are how common to the state?



## Blueracer

Are there many badgers in Michigan? 

**And if so how common is it to ever see them out in the open during the day?**

Would it be rare to see two together this time of the year?


----------



## Rondevous

I saw my first one dead on the road in Michigan in the 70's, in Marysville.
Since then I believe they have increased in population, slightly.
Family groups are most likely breaking up, and you might see 2 together during the day.


----------



## multibeard

Tho not thick there are more around than one would realize. I agree that it was probably a family group that you saw. 

My first encounter with one was in the late 60's. My gsp stuck her head down a badger hole. I never heard such snarling. I picked her up by the collar and tail and carried her away. Having no lead I tied her up with my belt so I could go back and get my gun.

There were pictures of one in the local paper last week near a guys house. The guy called wanting me to live trap it. :lol: :lol: I can imagine what would happen to a live trap if one was caught in one. I told him to just leave it alone and it would wander off, which it did after a couple days. They are quite a nomadic creature.

Bagers were on the protected list for years. Letting one out of a trap is a real blast. They finally opened them up with a limit of 1 a year. For some reason they kept Oceana and Mason counties closed. I finally raised enough cain that they opened them up as well.


----------



## kristie

Here's a link to the MDNR Badger webpage. Click here .
A few quotes from the page:
"This *nocturnal * hunting carnivore sports a short, flattened, rudder like tail and stubby legs, ending in pebbly black feet and front toes tipped with long, stout, curved, sharp nails and has a wide flat appearance."
"Badgers are amazingly adept at burrowing. In soft soils, adults use their claws and teeth to move aside obstacles like a steam shovel, digging themselves into the ground and out of sight in a few minutes. Their dens may occupy old enlarged fox, coyote or woodchuck holes or newly dug, deep burrows up to 60 feet long.

Badgers prefer hunting in grassy openings. They consume a variety of prey such as mice, voles, chipmunks, ground squirrels, skunks, snakes, eggs and ground nesting birds. Carrion rounds out their diet. Some kills may be buried for later consumption.

When challenged or frightened, they will release a musky, skunk like scent. Courageous and territorial, badgers will attack if cornered. Other predators have difficulty grabbing this strong animal because it has a set of dense muscles forming a hidden protective collar around its neck and throat.

Badgers are an important living component of many Michigan ecosystems. *You can feel fortunate if you ever see one of these secretive animals. Although fairly common, they are not often seen.*"


----------



## One Eye

I have seen 2 in my 39 years of living and breathing in Michigan. One in Oceana county while bowhunting, and the other in Newaygo County along the side of the road.

Dan


----------



## Bmac

I've seen badgers 3 times in Michigan, 4 if you count the dead female along the road in Montcalm County last year. The other times were in Calhoun or Jackson County. A buddy trapped one a few years ago, also in Montcalm County. Cool critters and definitely a sight to remember.


----------



## mparks

Saw 1 **** hunting in the thumb. Dogs had one bayed somehow. We were glad to get out of there with our dogs. I remember big and mean looking!

Gotta look out for wolverines up there now. Neither one is welcome to a Spartan!


----------



## shroomer

the only badger i have ever seen was a dead one on the road near able in montcalm county a couple years back and about 15 years ago my father seen one on our poperty in stanton


----------



## SmallGameStalker

I saw a dead one by the side of the highway this past Spring, on my way to Island Lake.


----------



## Tecumseh

Someone in the Upland forum just posted a pic this past weekend of a badger they came across during the day.


----------



## Floyd D

Very cool looking critter, seen my first one on the road near Bear Lake, to bad his timing was a little slow.


----------



## CarpKing

I was bow hunting in s.e. mi last year from a ground blind and had one walk up from behind me. I didnt notice it till it was a couple feet away. I never ran so fast in my life!:lol: Ive herd to many stories about how mean they are.


----------



## redneckdan

I've seen two. One up by the old green timbers estate. And one in my fox trap when I ran a linetwo years ago. How that #2 coil spring held him I have no clue. 'Twas quite an experience getting him out.


----------



## GVSUKUSH

Friday morning, hissing at Fieldwalkers Vizsla. I'm glad no dogs decided to tangle with him seeing as though we had 3 of them with us at the time.


----------



## Swamp Monster

I'm with Multibeard, far more common than most realize. The trappers I know in Mecosta county get a handful every year. Releasing them is some fun! And boy, when they are in a trap, can they dig! My buddies had to release one that had dug up the two stakes, only the badger never realized he was free....just kept digging. A little tense to say the least! That hole was mighty impressive!

I have yet to see one on any of my non trapping excursions though. Pretty reclusive critters, cool as hell though too!


----------



## timbergsp

I have never seen one but our cabin up north is LOADED with what I beleave is badger holes every where

in one spot there is like 10 holes 2 times the size of a woodchuck I am really not sure what it could be but I have been told badger and my in-laws have both seen them up there in the last few weeks so thats most be my guess as well

scott


----------

